# Removal of fuel shut off knob, newer Toro. How to.



## dcinma (Dec 13, 2017)

Was tinkering with my Loncin 252cc powered 2020 PowerMax 8/24 oe. Wanted to expose the carburetor and linkage. There is a couple of plastic covers to come off that screw on. Only problem is they fuel shut off knob won't come off.
I tried pulling and prying with screw drivers and pliers but the valve and fuel lines want to come with it and I don't want break it.


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

I think the center piece picks out to find a screw if it's this style


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

If not a screw, pry from both sides, a small wood or auto door trim moulding pry bar works well, they can be very difficult.


----------



## dcinma (Dec 13, 2017)

I think you're right about the screw I'll check later and that is the knob I have.


----------



## dcinma (Dec 13, 2017)

You were right, pulled out the plastic cap and there was a screw underneath.


----------

